# My worldbuilding ideas



## TheSlovakPatriot (Feb 1, 2017)

Hello folks!.
I have just joined this website and have started worldbuilding from the scratch.
What I have:

Geography:
I used a left aligned map, the means the ocean is on the west and southwest of the map.Right at the coast I would put some high elves, then furthern inland a fallen lost realm. (Its called Arhathon, Northern Kingdom). The eastern parts of this region are bounded by the Silver mountains (something like Tolkiens Misty mountains). In northern Arhathon there will be a magcal high elf kingdom, protected by hillsides.
On the western foothiulls of the Silver mountains , there will Hillman tribes. East of the Silver mountains, there is a wild land, with large forests and stuff. In the middle of my map, there is a pseudo-roman, pseudo-byzantine kingdom.The pseudo-Alpine range hold a secret High Elf city, in the middle of mountain ranges. Southwards of this pseudo-roman empire, the is a large coastal realm, inspired by Carthaginians and Phoenincains and Syriacs.(but these guys are still good, or at least neutral).  The pseudo-romans have to deal with easterling nomads, and a special  Knightly order defends this area.  The easterling nmomads originate from beyond the Inland Sea, a.k.a as pseudo-Caspian sea.

I have also put a pseudo-Mordor, which is south-eastwards from my pseudo-Roman empire.
To the southeast of this pseudo-Mordor, there is a pseudo-Mesopotamia, with an ancient civilization, but its people were either corrupted, and a small part of them remain.

Races:
Humans/Men:
Yes. They here  . But the men can de devided into nine (or should I but 11?) "houses"
1. House of Veor /Westmen- Are the old inhabitants of the area west of the Silver mountains. They have dark hair, and are supposed to be pseudo-pre-indoeuropean, or at least Gaulsih sort of people.  One part were the original inhabitants, the second part are sort of "normans", or "Romans" who later also established the pseudo-Roman empire. These folks are at good terms with the High Elves and Grey Elves, and also with the dwarves.  Standard soldiers: Spearmen, swordsmen, knights.
2. House of Eorad/Northmen -Pseudo-germanic, but mainly pseudo-Visigothic. Horse people, but some of the peoples are also pseudo-Novgorodians. Preferred soldiers: Light lance-cavalry, axemen.
3. House of Dencadh/Hillmen - pseudo-Goidelic. The culture of Rhaglad, the eastern part of Arhathon (the Northern kingdom) is really as Highlander scottish one, or Pictish to some extent, other Hillman cultures, mainly those further south will draw inspiration from Illyrains and Aromanians. Favourite: Spears, throwing knives, scythes, axes
4. House of Attil/ Easterling nomads. The various Avar/Hun/Pechenge/ RTatatr hordes. Favourite: Horse archers
5. House of ? (pseudo-Carthaginians)
6. pseudo Mesopotamians
7. Snowmen (these guys hunt the mammoths!)
8. ,peoples of the far south
9. peoples of the far east.

Elves:
The Elves of my world are divided into Light (no longer here, went ot Blessed lands), High (builders of wonderful castles, and great artisans, but proud. Prefer knights and heavy infantry.Also dragon riders. Live in valleys and partially the coast. Culture similar to pseudo-Normans). Grey Elves live along the coast and are also scattered in parts of the western mapWood Elves live in the forests east of the Silver mountains. Great arcvhers. Dark Elves- evil.

Dwarves: Seven houses. Livbe in the mountains. Language semitic like, culue like Scottish. typical dwarves.

Orcs: like orcs from Warcraft.Proud warrior guys, with some shaminsm and stuff

Other races:
Urqs (better name should come up) - Tolkiienic orcs.
Mankurts: formerly humans, but were tortured by the Big Bad to become a mindless race for his mooks.


----------



## TheSlovakPatriot (Feb 1, 2017)

A list of creatures I imagine can be found here: Editing Creatures (section) | Talmar Wiki | Fandom powered by Wikia


----------



## TheSlovakPatriot (Feb 1, 2017)

Creatures | Talmar Wiki | Fandom powered by Wikia A full list of these creatures.


----------



## TheSlovakPatriot (Feb 1, 2017)

Sorry this lasat post was a mess so here I will list it again:
Animals
Centauroids

Centaur
Half-deer
Demons
Elementals
(To include air,earth, fire, water,  dust, ice, lave, spark, steam,mud, possible also: wood, metal, darkness,void, death, sulphur,mercury, salt.)
Giants

Ettens
Ogres
Trolls
Frost giants
Humanoids

Dwarves
Elves (Light, High, Grey, Wood, Dark)
Men
Mankurts
Orcs
Uruqs
Halflings?
Insectoid

Arachnid
Megatermite
Scorpionid
Mammalian

Bearlike  humanoids- furskin? 
Treants
Reptilian

Draconian
Dragons
Undead

Ghost
Ghoul
Lich
Skeleton
Wraith


----------



## spectre (Feb 1, 2017)

TheSlovakPatriot said:


> Sorry this lasat post was a mess so here I will list it again:
> Animals
> Centauroids
> 
> ...


Sounds pretty cool, big world's mean big work, too. 

Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## valiant12 (Feb 1, 2017)

Honestly some things in your world are very cliche.



> Dark Elves- evil.


The whole culture is evil? 
How did their economy work if everybody is evil? 



> Dwarves: Seven houses. Livbe in the mountains. Language semitic like, culue like Scottish. typical dwarves.





> Orcs: like orcs from Warcraft.Proud warrior guys, with some shaminsm and stuff





> House of Attil/ Easterling nomads. The various Avar/Hun/Pechenge/ RTatatr hordes. Favourite: Horse archers


Maybe you should give this nation a difrent name. my first thought when I read Attil was : "These are the generick knockoff horse nomads"


----------



## TheSlovakPatriot (Feb 1, 2017)

*The Origin of Man*
"_When Sun and Moon rose, Men awoke in the East in Irdyarth. They awoke in nine tribes:
Adat was the ancestor of Southrons who dwell at the edge of the desert.
Attyl was the ancestor of Asdriags, who reside on the vast steppes.
Veor was the ancestors of Westrons, friends of Elves, who build cities
Dencadh was the ancestor of Hillmen, who live in scrubs and highlands.
Eonar was the ancestor of Northmen, proud blonde warriors
Harshu was the ancestor of Easterlings, with great richness.
Itzac was the ancestor of Snakemen, who were servants of Morduk
Yanakh was the ancestor of Snowmen, who hunt the manakh
Maus was the ancestor of Elephantmen, who dwelt in the jungles of the south_

The story went further on that the men were corrupted by Mordessar (a demon) and Itzac was his high priest. Veor and Eonar rebelled, thus Itzac made human sacrifices from their kin.
Later Veor, Eonar and Adat began to prepare a rebellion. They were joined by Attyl, Yanakh and Dencadh. In the end they slayed Itzac and killed many of his men. Hence, mankind was cleaned.

This was my early sketch. Veor, Eonar and Dencadh


----------



## Ireth (Feb 1, 2017)

Just a note -- Easterlings and Southrons are names lifted directly from Tolkien, and as such they might be subject to copyright. Also, "Westron" is the name of Tolkien's "Common Tongue". Couple things to keep in mind. ^^


----------



## TheSlovakPatriot (Feb 1, 2017)

valiant12 said:


> The whole culture is evil?
> How did their economy work if everybody is evil?


Well they share some culture with the wood elves but rather they are like an evil mirror to them. They avoid the sun if they can, are more nocturnal beings. Use poisoned weapons and are the classical badass sort of Elves.






Maybe you should give this nation a difrent name. my first thought when I read Attil was : "These are the generick knockoff horse nomads" 

According to my scholars from the House of Veor these guys are just called Asdriags (meaning eastern peoples, because they hit from the north east. Scholars try to identify them as descendants of semi-legendary Attyl, but there are at least a dozen tries or so, who are commonly at war with each other. 

I know many stuff is clichÃ© and I tried to avoid as many Tolkien stuff as I could.
If I compare my map with Tolkiens I can say:
Lindon -have
Arnor-have,Arthedain, cardolan,Rhudaur- have,
Shire-nope
Angmar- sort of
Eregion-nope
Dunland-sort of, but quite different
Rohan-no
Gondor-sort of
Umbar-sort of, bud good guys
Blue mts-nope
Misty mountains=Silver mountains
White mountains-sort of , but rather different
Isengard-no
Mirkwood- sort of but very different
Anduin-sort of
Lorien and Fangorn- different
Dale and Erebor-nope
Iron hills-sort of
Rhun-yeah
Khand-nope
Mordor-yes
Harad -yes
Moria- Dwarven realm roughly there,yeah

Original geography-
Elvish city in the Alpine mountains
Pseudo-Novgorod,
Elvish-Dragonrider kingdom north of "Rhudaur"=Rhaglad


----------



## TheSlovakPatriot (Feb 1, 2017)

Ireth said:


> Just a note -- Easterlings and Southrons are names lifted directly from Tolkien, and as such they might be subject to copyright. Also, "Westron" is the name of Tolkien's "Common Tongue". Couple things to keep in mind. ^^



That was actually a simple translation from Slovak, I originally wrote the passage in. The "Easterlings" were supposed to be the Fareasterners, the Southrons, may be translated also as Southerners, South-folk or anyhow else. 
Westron/Westerner...is supposed to refer to the people , I guess. The language will use a conlang word for it, I m sure


----------



## Michael K. Eidson (Feb 1, 2017)

You can't copyright individual words. You can trademark them, but that's different, and still doesn't prevent you from using the words within a story; it only prevents you from using them for marketing purposes, and only then in certain situations.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Feb 2, 2017)

Hello everyone!

The post that was originally #4 in this thread has been deleted, because the codes used in it were causing a pretty weird malfunction. When you want to utilize codes in Mythic Scribes please use only the ones that are part of our system, because some codes that are common in other sites do not always work here.

Thank you!


----------



## TheSlovakPatriot (Feb 2, 2017)

-) I used the (Go Advanced ) button, but seems that it all went wrong 

Here are my map sketches:














Also I forgot to add a couple of new races: Marmotmen, stone giants and "mÃ­sifari", beings composed of mist. Also I was thinking about a concept of quacks- very small humanoids , like kobolds, no higher than hlaf of a mans thigh.

Also about relgion I really dont know what to do. On one side I was thinking of having just one God, and a bunch of demigods. But of course not all peoples would worship the same gods. Or should it be that some people worship "false gods"? Or "are all myths true"?
I really cant figure out a decent cosmology, compatible with a Chrisitan worldview


Artefacts:

These are ancient artefacts, created by the greatest and most talemented High Elven artisan:
1.Almighty horn- which can be heard to the distance of the moonpath, enabling anyone who wishes to come to the one who blows it to him.
2.Sword of the worthy- alarms of danger to the bold ones, and is sharp only against the unjust. Those unworthy of wielding it will have their hands burnt by it.
3.Helm of mind- enables those wearing it to read other peoples ideas, and giving them also ability to some of theirs to them.
4.Ring of path/Ring of way- its bearer will become immortal, exalted, and can teleport anywhere in this or any other world.
5.Invvisible cloak-- pretty self explanatory
6. Stone of resurrection-enables to resurect the dead
7. The Great Belt.- It gives its bearer great strength, if you are coward, it will drop your pants (this is serious, dont laugh )

Also Nine Stones, each with power over one of the elements: earth, fire,nature,water, ice,air, spirit,time and death *(note these elements are the early draft/ can change)* The nine stones may communicate and show visions of events of the past or present.


----------



## Christopher Michael (Feb 2, 2017)

I'm not trying to be rude here. I'm really not. But I'm a MASSIVE Lord of the Rings nerd (not just the movies- all 5 books. The trilogy, The Hobbit, and The Silmarillion.)
My point is that I'm getting a _massive_ LOTR vibe out of nearly everything. Not the fantastic races. Every work of fantasy is going to involve Dwarves, Elf Kind, etc.
But the idea of the "Seeing Stones"? Yeah, Tolkien had that.
The "Summoning" Horn? Check.
"Light" Elves going to the "Blessed Land"? Sounds suspiciously like Valinor, or The Undying Lands.
Easterlings? Check.


I'm not saying, "Do not do this." I'm saying, "Tread cautiously."


----------



## TheSlovakPatriot (Feb 2, 2017)

That is true.  Indeed I am trying to wipe out as much Tolkiens sketches from my world as possible, since I really do not want to be Tolkiens copy-cat....well... but I am not very creative. 
So seems I am going to do the whole thing from a scratch 

Ill keep the races, but well my geography is very, I mean VERY unoriginal


----------



## TheSlovakPatriot (Feb 2, 2017)

map of my world with races and mannish houses:
Talmar map pples - Mythic Scribes


----------



## TheSlovakPatriot (Feb 2, 2017)

Okay so this is my third sketch, trying to avoid Tolkien as much as possible.

Sketch number three - Mythic Scribes






1.Westland- shaped like South America, this land is home to the High Elves,Grey Elves, some Dwarves and men from the houses of Veor and Dencadh. Its eastern border is marked by a steep mountain ridge. (High Medieval, but relatively sparsely populated. Also home to ettens, orcs, and dragonrider elves. Cultural influences: Frankish Empire, Gaul, pre indoeuropean Europe.
2.Littoralland- Alp-like mountains on the north edge. Populated by Veorians, and Dencadhians. Pseudo-Roman, Byzantine ere so.
3. Wildlands - the typical barbarian area. Home to prettymuch everyone- Dwarves, Orcs, Krooks, Treants, Furskin, Cervians, Centaurs, Wood Elves, Druids and men from the house of Eorad/Eonar. Attylians at the southern frontier.Also trolls and ogres
4. Steppeland- home of Centaurs and House of Attyl.,
5. Ashland-home of dragons, uruqs/kroogs, mankurts and trolls.
6. Ashborderland- undead (allkinds) and mankurts.
7.Desertland- House of Adat, Scorpionids, Lamassu (from Mesopotamian mythology).
8. Aridland- new concept , based on Iran.


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (Feb 2, 2017)

When I was much younger, I made a map that was suspiciously Middle-earth-ish, and even had a council called 'the Council of Elderon.' Yeah. I didn't even end up writing it.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Feb 2, 2017)

Hello Slovak, and welcome to Mythic Scribes.

Please do not feel bad about your mistake with the codes, it has happened to all of us. After making a post, you have exactly one hour to edit anything that you want to change in it. After that time has passed, the post becomes frozen and you need to ask a Moderator to change it for you in case something is wrong.

There are so many Fantasy settings and stories with loads of Tolkien influence out there, it's not so bad, so if that's what you want to do with your world then go for it. All you have to do is to add some personal touches to some of your creatures and magic, and other things as well, in order to make it more like something of your own.

The map is nice, and adding various real world cultures as inspiration is a great idea.

Think about what the weather is like, and what seasons they have and for how long they last. Temperature ranges, composition of the air and what the local animals and plants are like are other good World Building things to keep in mind.


----------



## TheSlovakPatriot (Feb 3, 2017)

Thanks a lot @Sheilawisz..

So Ill go to climate and vegetation types:
1. Westlands- this are is a temperate area, getting quite a lot of rain. I would expect to have a climate ranging from Bordeaux through Ireland to Scottish Highlands. However mostly grasslands, few real forests. Northeast half gets regular snow in winter
2. Littoralland- Climate really like mediterranean, (=Italy and Greece). More like Italy though. The mountians are like Alps. The coastal areas more sorth of farmlands.The mountains get snow
3. Wildlands- the southern part is like the Steppe of Hungary and north of the Black sea, but most of it is deciduous and coniferous forests. Gets covered by snow in winter.
4. Steppeland- vast expanses of grass, this area coresponds to the climate of Central asia, getting drie as one goes south into semi-desert terrain.
5.Ashland-- wel the climate is quite dry here, but still somehow gets some humidity to allow a civilization to grow...Maybe there are small oases, or maybe there are powerful mages who can change lava to water. Because the ground here is of volcanic origin. Anyhow you would not expect any forest to grow here. 
6. Ashborderland- avoid it to your better.Although the climate here was similar to Littoralland, this area is deforestated, and the land looks like the moon-the northern parts are just higfhland steppes, populated by mankurts. there is a lot of dust in there.
7. Desertland= Fertile Crescent- not much more to say here.
8. Aridland= Iranian plateau.
The Snowland is a tundra-like area

Religion and cosmology:
Well religious traditions vary greatly. a Hierarchy might exist:
1. The One Creator God
2. The greatest angelic beings, referred to some as gods
3. demigods.
4.lesser divine beings.=Eternal/faeries?
The High Elves would on one side praise the One, but also hold high the "gods", and communicate with the lesser divine beings on regular scale. Wood Elves and Druids and the various peoples of Wildlands would rathere worship the demigods associated with nature. I can see fiercely monotheistic Dwarves, and an Arahamic-like religious tradition amongst the men of the House of Veor and Adat.
The Orcs would be of course shamanistic.

Magic:
Well magic is some kind of special energy, whose original source is God, as well as the divine beings. Practically most races developped some kind of magical tradition, and a magic source...
The races however didnt know how to wokr with magic, and magic was taught to them by the divine beings. Some of the divine beings actually gave their apprentices the powers and wisdoms, other allowed their apprentices to ask them for it/communicate with them- this is the case of most Men. 

However, magic becomes addictive, that is one problem, and also magic is exhausting. So sometimes what can happen is that a mage uses up all his energy to save his fellas, and does a spell, but dies after the process.


Types of Villains:
1. Chaotic evil-the so-called Old Gods.
2. Lawful evil-corrupting- the "demigodÂ´s lieutenat who created the Undead,..
3. Lawful "evil" conquest- the demigod residing in the Ashlands


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie (Feb 3, 2017)

Hiya! 

It is true that some aspects of your world sound Tolkien-ish. But many others do not. Remember that a lot of how your readers perceive your world will be in the execution of these ideas. Ideas on their own can sound derivative, but in a story they can be made into something entirely different. If you can make them your own and use them in a new and unique way, it will really help.

I'd caution against having bad guys that are "evil by nature." In many cases, villains that are more human and have choices are more interesting. 

This is a very vast world you have created. You'll spend a lot of time fleshing it out!


----------



## TheSlovakPatriot (Feb 4, 2017)

What I have done is I began to write something like a baedeker, or a travel guide. I started to write about an almost 4000 man city called Aratann, which lies at the southern shore of the lake, its name literally means "Kings city", with tann meaning city, of course.It lies on the southern shore of a lake and used to be a capital of the kingdom of Arhathon "Northern Kingdom". However now the highest political authority is the mayor, and the city is also home to the Patriarch and a community of (not sure how to translate this. I called them "HromÃ¡či" in Slovak, the word "hrom" means thunder in Slovak, -Ã¡č is just a suffix simmilar to-er in English (kopÃ¡č=digger, pankÃ¡č= fanof punk music...)


----------



## TheSlovakPatriot (Feb 5, 2017)

I would go to mythology gradually.. if you re interested, you may take a look at my wiki Talmar Wiki | Fandom powered by Wikia


----------



## TheSlovakPatriot (Feb 5, 2017)

creation myth:


At first there was Nothing. It wasn’t, and was at the same time. It was as a radiant grey mist, floating in the Void, simple and complicated at the same time. Nothing was in the Void, and Void was in Nothing, but Void was not Nothing.
But there was also Imir, the One, who came to be. He began to shape the Nothing, and from him came Light and Darkness. They were not separated, but one upon the other. Light confronted Darkness, and their conflict lasted shorter than a blink on an eye yet the whole eternity. Lightning and thunder flew and Nothing was separated into two.
From the clash of Light and Darkness came all matter, and also great energy which filled the Cosmos with the primordial elements: earth, fire,nature,water, ice ,air, spirit,time and death.
Where was the Light, there was the Sparking Flame. It enlightened the Void, but Darkness was against. Darkness arose again against the Light, and sought for the Sparking Flame. But as Darkness touched the Sparking Flame, MordÃ­r arose.
From Imir came the gods, as offsprings of his thought. And as he spoke, word by word, and blessed by the Sparking Flame, they came into being. 
Imir sided with the Light, and the Gods aided Him in the confrontation with Darkness. Amongst the Gods was MaldanÃ­r the greatest, and he fought an exhausting battle with Mordir, until they became one being- Mordanir.
Mordanir was mighty and evil, his pride and wrath were beyond match. One after the other he destroyed many Gods, turning them into dust.
However, as the Gods and Imir battled Mordanir, and as Voidlords approached, Imir spilt the Sparkling Flame out, and where it reached the primordial elements, those became the earth, fire, water, frost, and air elementals.


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (Feb 6, 2017)

^Um...That sounds...suspiciously like the story of creation in the Silmarillion. Also, a quick question: why is Imir male? I'm simply curious.


----------



## spectre (Feb 6, 2017)

TheSlovakPatriot said:


> That is true.  Indeed I am trying to wipe out as much Tolkiens sketches from my world as possible, since I really do not want to be Tolkiens copy-cat....well... but I am not very creative.
> So seems I am going to do the whole thing from a scratch
> 
> Ill keep the races, but well my geography is very, I mean VERY unoriginal


You don't need to start from scratch, you just need to change those ideas that follow along Tolkien's story. I think your world is very Dungeons and Dragons like in an original way, if you discount the Tolkien and perhaps nomads. If you think a while, something will come of it. After all this is a first draft is it not? Do 't be discouraged!

Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSlovakPatriot (Feb 8, 2017)

My ispiration was also trying to seek out stuff from Hesoid and Warcraft and TV Tropes.  As of why is Imir male? Well because I cannot imagine Him being female. The name is I guess derived from the Norse mythology giant Ymir, who was the first being.

So here it is again. I editted some parts and made it wee bit longer:

_At first there was Nothing. It wasn’t, and was at the same time. It was as a radiant grey mist, floating in the Void, simple and complicated at the same time. Nothing was in the Void, and Void was in Nothing, but Void was not Nothing.
But there was also Imir, the One, who came to be. He began to shape the Nothing, and thus it be made into Light and Darkness. They were not separated, but one upon the other. Light confronted Darkness, and their conflict lasted shorter than a blink on an eye yet the whole eternity. Lightning and thunder flew and Nothing was separated into two.

From the clash of Light and Darkness came all matter, and also great energy which filled the Cosmos with the primordial elements: earth, fire,nature,water, ice ,air, spirit,time and death.
Where was the Light, there was the Sparking Flame. It enlightened the Void, but Darkness was against. Darkness arose again against the Light, and sought for the Sparking Flame. And as Darkness touched the Sparking Flame, MordÃ­r arose.

From Imir came the Gods, as offsprings of his thought. And as he spoke, word by word, and blessed by the Sparking Flame, they came into being. Imir sided with the Light, and the Gods aided Him in the confrontation with Darkness. Amongst the Gods was MaldanÃ­r the greatest, and he fought an exhausting battle with Mordir, until they became one being- Mordanir.

Mordanir was mighty and evil, his pride and wrath were beyond match. One after the other he destroyed many Gods, turning them into dust.

However, as the Gods and Imir battled Mordanir, and as Voidlords approached, Imir spilt the Sparkling Flame out, and where it reached the primordial elements, those became the earth, fire, water, and air elementals.

Imir then shaped many worlds, from dust and the primordial elements he created them, one by one, and they were settled by the Gods, around a dozen in each of the worlds. And amongst these worlds was also Talmar. 
In each world Imir put a Fountain of Life, containing a source of the Sparkling Flame, and from the Gods descended the demigods. 
And as from the Fountains of Life came the came the primordial force of life and nature, and soon, with the blessings of the Gods and Demigods, the various plants, the various fungi,the insects, the fish, the serpents and lizards, and birds and beasts alike came to be.
But the force of life had yet its antipole- Death. These two forces are direct opposites of each other, and thus without one could not be the other.
But before the Gods descended into Talmar, a dozen of dark beings enterred  Talmar, and drained sources from the Fountain of Life, to create their own servants. They were shaped as symmetric, cephalopod-like creatures, and are known as the Dark gods. They created various insect-like and octopus-like creatures to be their servants. 
However, the Gods loyal to Imir came to Telmar and battled the forces of Darkness- many elementals which served as thralls to the Dark gods were banished to the Elemental plane, and vast numbers of insectoids were slain in battle. The Dark gods were improsonned deep beneath the surface of the earth, so that their evil will be neutralized.
And then came a long period of „spring“ when the world was young and when evil was banished from the surface of the earth.
_


----------



## TheSlovakPatriot (Feb 8, 2017)

Anyhow I will rather continue with doing the travel guide


----------



## TheSlovakPatriot (Feb 24, 2017)

Ta-daa.. I have just finished wiriting about the first city in may world. Map:
Aratann map by TheSlovakPatriot on DeviantArt

It has 3925 inhabitants, of whom the majority are Men, and some 280 are Dwarves, living in their own separate quarter. the town is ruled by& an Alderman, elected every 5 years.


----------

